# Mods, I can't reply



## shortbus (Jul 25, 2017)

Can't reply to a post, can't post in another section. 
Hi to bikermehound. I'm looking to post in considering divorce. I'm looking to divorce, but at my age, I know I'll never financially recover. I wish I'd never married.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

shortbus said:


> Can't reply to a post, can't post in another section.
> Hi to bikermehound. I'm looking to post in considering divorce. I'm looking to divorce, but at my age, I know I'll never financially recover. I wish I'd never married.


It takes a while for TAM logistics to approve you after your initial introduction. Welcome. Help is coming.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*@EleGirl ~ can you assist with this? Thanks!*


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

@shortbus

You have 7 posts right now, so clearly things are working for you now.


----------



## shortbus (Jul 25, 2017)

Yes, thank you.


----------

